# Male lizards change their genital skin almost every day: squamate pan-epidermal synch



## herptrader (Jun 2, 2008)

*Published:* Can. J. Zool. *79*(3): 512–516 (2001) 
*Source:*http://rparticle.web-p.cisti.nrc.ca...ume=79&year=&issue=&msno=z01-004&calyLang=fra


Full title is: 
*Male lizards change their genital skin almost every day: squamate pan-epidermal synchrony refuted.*


Now there is something to get your mind around :lol:


----------



## Shannon (Jun 2, 2008)

Very informative! :lol:


----------

